# Can anyone help these four?



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

The Carroll County dog pound in Carrollton, OH is a gassing pound. Every Friday morning at 10 am they euthanize dogs who have been there too long (like since the beginning of the week...) and most owner surrenders. Since this weekend is a holiday weekend, euth day has been moved to Thursday, tomorrow/today. Volunteers and rescues are generally very good at getting dogs out, but this week it was too much. The week was cut short and people keep bringing in dogs. There are 4 beautiful dogs that need out by Thursday at 10. I know this is crazy short notice, but we are scrambling. These dogs are literally breaking my heart. The oldest is just 2 years old, the other 3 are under a year old. Please, if anyone can help these babies, even temporarily, please call the warden. 

Here is a link to the pound's petfinder page, the super urgent ones are # 1, 3, 11, and 12.

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH302.html

Thank you for looking, if nothing else please keep these pups in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

In case anyone was wondering, rescuers and volunteers were able to save every adoptable dog this week. By the grace of God, no one had to die today. Thanks for the prayers!


----------

